# How to Spot Dead Elms - Video



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Want to know what a dead elm looks like? Here is a link to my YouTube video posted after last season (2012), “How to Identify Dead Elms.” It focuses on dead elms, not morels. To see the shrooms found under these same trees check out my companion videos, “Confessions of a Tree Hunter – Part One and Part Two.” Part One netted 14 lbs, and Part Two ended with 9 lbs, in 2012, which was a poor year for most of us.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wi_MM8-Yj4[/video]


----------

